# She is having a shower (Presente continuo)



## Isa_22

Hola, feliz año a todos.
Tengo una duda al formar la siguiente oracion en presente continuo:
Mi duda es si seria correcto utilizar *is *con *have *en su forma de *presente continuo* (*is having*) o no seria correcto.
*1.* (on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *having *a shower at the moment. 
*2. *(on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *is having* a shower at the moment". 
(en el teléfono) "Hola. ¿Puedo hablar con Ann, por favor?" "Ella *está teniendo* una ducha en este momento".



¿Me pueden ayudar? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## James2000

Isa_22 said:


> Hola, feliz año a todos.
> Tengo una duda al formar la siguiente oracion en presente continuo:
> Mi duda es si seria correcto utilizar *is *con *have *en su forma de *presente continuo* (*is having*) o no seria correcto.
> *1.* (on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *having *a shower at the moment.
> *2. *(on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *is having* a shower at the moment".
> (en el teléfono) "Hola. ¿Puedo hablar con Ann, por favor?" "Ella *está teniendo* una ducha en este momento".



Yes, you need to use 'is', as in the equivalent Spanish phrase.


----------



## Isa_22

Thank you very much James2000


----------



## donbill

Isa_22 said:


> Hola, feliz año a todos.
> Tengo una duda al formar la siguiente oracion en presente continuo:
> Mi duda es si seria correcto utilizar *is *con *have *en su forma de *presente continuo* (*is having*) o no seria correcto.
> *1.* (on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *having *a shower at the moment.
> *2. *(on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *is having* a shower at the moment".
> (en el teléfono) "Hola. ¿Puedo hablar con Ann, por favor?" "Ella *está teniendo* una ducha en este momento".
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Me pueden ayudar?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



"She is having a shower" me suena bastante raro. Diría "She is taking a shower". Puede ser otra diferencia entre el inglés británico y el americano. (También me suena raro "está teniendo una ducha".)

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> (También me suena raro "está teniendo una ducha".)



Más que raro, amigo Donbill._ Está *tomando* una ducha, está *dándose* una ducha o está *duchándose*_.

Un saludo


----------



## Wandering JJ

donbill said:


> "She is having a shower" me suena bastante raro. Diría "She is taking a shower". Puede ser otra diferencia entre el inglés británico y el americano. (También me suena raro "está teniendo una ducha".)
> 
> Saludos


The more common in the UK is 'she is *having* a shower', although '*taking*' is frequently heard coming from the mouths of Europeans that are translating from their own languages. I too was surprised by the use of '...está teniendo...' as I've always heard and used '...está tomando una ducha'.


----------



## srb62

Isa_22 said:


> Hola, feliz año a todos.
> Tengo una duda al formar la siguiente oracion en presente continuo:
> Mi duda es si seria correcto utilizar *is *con *have *en su forma de *presente continuo* (*is having*) o no seria correcto.
> *1.* (on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *having *a shower at the moment.
> *2. *(on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *is having* a shower at the moment".
> (en el teléfono) "Hola. ¿Puedo hablar con Ann, por favor?" "Ella *está teniendo* una ducha en este momento".



As always, I'm constantly having to reassess what I know/think I know as a result of this forum!!
First, I think I'd always imagined the verb was _*ducharse *_and wouldn't have used *tomar una ducha *

More interesting for me, perhaps, is that because the person answering the telephone can't actually *see  *(one supposes






) the person showering, then it I'd have expected it should be something like: *toma una ducha.  *


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Isa, ¿estás traduciendo de manera literal o es que realmente decís por allí _tener una ducha_ en el sentido de _ducharse/darse una ducha_, por favor?

Por cierto, en mi idiolecto, _tomar una ducha_ no se usa normalmente, pero se entiende, claro.

Como han dicho los demás, _is having/is taking a shower _son correctos_. _Isa, el_ present continuous/progressive _se forma con el verbo_ to be (__am/is/are)__+present participle (v-ing); _no importa si se trata del verbo _have_ (cuando no denota posesión sino que se refiere a una acción, como ducharse) o de cualquier otro_.

_Saludos.


----------



## _SantiWR_

srb62 said:


> As always, I'm constantly having to reassess what I know/think I know as a result of this forum!!
> First, I think I'd always imagined the verb was _*ducharse *_and wouldn't have used *tomar una ducha *
> 
> More interesting for me, perhaps, is that because the person answering the telephone can't actually *see  *(one supposes) the person showering, then it I'd have expected it should be something like: *toma una ducha.  *



Threre's no need to use the present there. It would be correct but a bit odd in the spoken language and it doesn't matter whether you're actually seeing the person or not.


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> Threre's no need to use the present there. It would be correct but a bit odd in the spoken language and it doesn't matter whether you're actually seeing the person or not.


 Yes, I agree, Santi. In this case, I think it's the same as in English.

_Se ducha. _She has/takes a shower. ¿Cuándo? When? (Everyday, etc.).
_Se está duchando._ She's having/taking a shower. Ahora. Now, at the moment.

And yes, I would not use 'tomar una ducha' and have not heard it around here, but I know it's used in other places (especially in LAm).


----------



## Wandering JJ

blasita said:


> Yes, I agree, Santi. In this case, I think it's the same as in English. Yes, it is the same.
> 
> _Se ducha. _She has/takes a shower. ¿Cuándo? When? (Every day, etc.).
> _Se está duchando._ She's having/taking a shower. Ahora. Now, at the moment.
> 
> And yes, I would not use 'tomar una ducha' and have not heard it around here, but I know it's used in other places (especially in LAm).


I wonder, Blasita, if my use of the phrase 'tomar una ducha' rather than 'ducharse' stems from having done business in the Canaries for quite a time before being let loose on the Peninsula? As you know, there are many similarities between Canaries Spanish and LAm Spanish. Like srb62, I keep learning!

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, JJ.  _Tomar una ducha_ me parece bien (lo de _tener una ducha_ me tiene un poco perpleja, pero esperemos a que nos informe Isa al respecto) y lo he oído en mi estancia por esas maravillosas islas y por otras partes del mundo. Pero, esta vez he decidido añadir algo más: dejar claro que _tomar una ducha_ no suena del todo idiomático en mi barrio (_ducharse/darse una ducha/darse un duchazo_ sí).

Un saludo.


----------



## James2000

donbill said:


> "She is having a shower" me suena bastante raro. Diría "She is taking a shower". Puede ser otra diferencia entre el inglés británico y el americano.



_Having _is standard here, but both are heard and understood.  The standard response to somebody saying "She's taking a shower" is "Where is she taking it to?"



donbill said:


> (También me suena raro "está teniendo una ducha".)



This phrase gives about 7000 hits on Google, which is quite a lot for a phrase that long.  Note: Most of the results are not child-friendly.


----------



## Isa_22

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Isa, ¿estás traduciendo de manera literal o es que realmente decís por allí _tener una ducha_ en el sentido de _ducharse/darse una ducha_, por favor?
> 
> Por cierto, en mi idiolecto, _tomar una ducha_ no se usa normalmente, pero se entiende, claro.
> 
> Como han dicho los demás, _is having/is taking a shower _son correctos_. _Isa, el_ present continuous/progressive _se forma con el verbo_ to be (__am/is/are)__+present participle (v-ing); _no importa si se trata del verbo _have_ (cuando no denota posesión sino que se refiere a una acción, como ducharse) o de cualquier otro_.
> 
> _Saludos.



Muchas gracias por la explicacion Blasita.


----------



## Isa_22

blasita said:


> Hola, JJ. _Tomar una ducha_ me parece bien (lo de _tener una ducha_ me tiene un poco perpleja, pero esperemos a que nos informe Isa al respecto) y lo he oído en mi estancia por esas maravillosas islas y por otras partes del mundo. Pero, esta vez he decidido añadir algo más: dejar claro que _tomar una ducha_ no suena del todo idiomático en mi barrio (_ducharse/darse una ducha/darse un duchazo_ sí).
> 
> Un saludo.



Tuve un error al traducir literalmente, aqui tambien se dice ducharse o darse una ducha.
Siento haber creado dudas con mi equivocacion.


----------



## blasita

Isa_22 said:


> Tuve un error al traducir literalmente, aqui tambien se dice ducharse o darse una ducha.
> Siento haber creado dudas con mi equivocacion.


 No pasa nada, Isa. Gracias por aclararlo.


----------



## Isa_22

El ejercicio no me da la posibilidad de poner _taking, me da las siguientes opciones:

_



*build*
construir​
*come*
venir​
*have*
tener​
*play*
jugar/tocar  ​
*cook*
cocinar​
*stand*
estar de pie​
*swin*
nadar​


Y la mas adecuada para esta oración era *have (having). *De hay mi error por traducir literalmente.
Llevo muy poco dando el presente continuo y por eso ha sido mi confusión.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Julvenzor

Sí, es comprensible que no queda otra opción. A ese cuadro habría que añadir dos diminutos detalles:

*To have*: Haber
*To play:* Reproducir

Por cierto, nunca entendí la manía de traducir 'to become' como 'llegar a ser', en mi tierra es 'convertirse' o 'volverse' (en una palabra).

*PD:* [...]M*á*s adecuada...


Un saludo.


----------



## Pinutera

Se dice: "Ella está tomando una ducha" o "Se está pegando una ducha" o directamente "Se está duchando" pero nunca escuché "Ella está teniendo una ducha". En inglés lo más común sería "She is taking a shower" o "She is showering"


----------



## blasita

Pinutera said:


> Se dice: "Ella está tomando una ducha" o "Se está pegando una ducha" o directamente "Se está duchando" pero nunca escuché "Ella está teniendo una ducha". En inglés lo más común sería "She is taking a shower" o "She is showering"


Hola, Pinutera:

Estoy de acuerdo en que todas esas opciones son correctas y se usan en el español general. Sin embargo, creo que es excesivo afirmar que en inglés, en general, solo esas son las alternativas más usadas (quizás no en igual medida, pero también puede ocurrir algo parecido en castellano). _Have a shower_ es también correcto, yo lo he oído bastante entre mis colegas y amigos británicos y creo que el libro de texto de Isa tiene que estar basado en el inglés británico: 





> have verb ( DO )  strong form /hæv/weak form /həv/, /əv/ (had, had)
> Definition
> [T] to perform the action mentioned
> *have a* wash/bath/*shower* Cambridge Dictionary.


Pienso que en el ejercicio no se da como opción _take_, probablemente porque solo una respuesta puede ser la correcta.

Yo tampoco usaría nunca _tener una ducha_ en el sentido de _ducharse_, e Isa nos ha confirmado que ella tampoco y que se trataba más que nada de una traducción literal.  James, se pueden encontrar  muchísimas cosas en Google, pero no creo que _está_ _teniendo una ducha (=se está duchando)_ sea idiomático en el español estándar (quizás se llegue a utilizar en algún sitio: no lo creo, pero ¡quién sabe! Nuestro idioma es rico y variado, y esto a mí me encanta).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## inib

Pinutera said:


> En inglés lo más común sería "She is taking a shower" o "She is showering"


No en mi pueblo. Puede que mi pueblo no sea muy "común". 
Bromas aparte, como ha dicho Blasita, en el inglés británico es más frecuente "have a shower" que "take a shower" y mucho más frecuente que "shower" a secas. Claro, a nivel mundial,  los británicos apenas contamos estadísticamente .


----------



## Wandering JJ

inib said:


> No en mi pueblo. Puede que mi pueblo no sea muy "común".
> Claro, a nivel mundial,  los británicos apenas contamos estadísticamente .



En términos de cantidad, quizás que no; pero en términos de calidad....


----------



## inib

Wandering JJ said:


> En términos de cantidad, quizás que no; pero en términos de calidad....



¡Huy! ¡Si te ve una forera que yo me sé!. (Toda broma con buen humor/buena intención y a sabiendas de que lo mío se va a borrar enseguida por "off topic")


----------



## Pinutera

Okay. En castellano, "ella está en la ducha" o "se encuentra en la ducha", también se usa mucho. Saludos.


----------



## juan082937

Isa_22 said:


> Hola, feliz año a todos.
> Tengo una duda al formar la siguiente oracion en presente continuo:
> Mi duda es si seria correcto utilizar *is *con *have *en su forma de *presente continuo* (*is having*) o no seria correcto.
> *1.* (on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *having *a shower at the moment.
> *2. *(on the telephone) “Hello. Can I speak to Ann, please?” "She *is having* a shower at the moment".
> (en el teléfono) "Hola. ¿Puedo hablar con Ann, por favor?" "Ella *está teniendo* una ducha en este momento".
> ¿Me pueden ayudar?
> Gracias de antemano.



Se está duchando  ahora( present progressive)
Ell está  bañándose ahora (present progressive)


----------



## Berkutish

En America seria:
Se esta duchando / bañando dependiendo de la region donde vivas.
Porque la ducha implica accion de ducharse.

In American English would have taken a different turn.
"She's in the shower" since it implies the action of taking a shower.


----------



## Chasint

Isa_22 said:


> El ejercicio no me da la posibilidad de poner _taking, me da las siguientes opciones:
> 
> _
> 
> 
> *build*
> construir​*come*
> venir​*have*
> tener​*play*
> jugar/tocar  ​*cook*
> cocinar​*stand*
> estar de pie​*swin*
> nadar​
> 
> 
> Y la mas adecuada para esta oración era *have (having). *De hay mi error por traducir literalmente.
> Llevo muy poco dando el presente continuo y por eso ha sido mi confusión.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


There are two possibilities if we use the above table:

1. She is having a shower. 

2. She is building a shower. (Maybe she is a qualified plumber )


However the most likely phrase in BE would be "She's in the shower".


----------



## Isa_22

blasita said:


> Hola, Pinutera:
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que todas esas opciones son correctas y se usan en el español general. Sin embargo, creo que es excesivo afirmar que en inglés, en general, solo esas son las alternativas más usadas (quizás no en igual medida, pero también puede ocurrir algo parecido en castellano). _Have a shower_ es también correcto, yo lo he oído bastante entre mis colegas y amigos británicos y creo que el libro de texto de Isa tiene que estar basado en el inglés británico:
> Pienso que en el ejercicio no se da como opción _take_, probablemente porque solo una respuesta puede ser la correcta.
> 
> Yo tampoco usaría nunca _tener una ducha_ en el sentido de _ducharse_, e Isa nos ha confirmado que ella tampoco y que se trataba más que nada de una traducción literal. James, se pueden encontrar muchísimas cosas en Google, pero no creo que _está_ _teniendo una ducha (=se está duchando)_ sea idiomático en el español estándar (quizás se llegue a utilizar en algún sitio: no lo creo, pero ¡quién sabe! Nuestro idioma es rico y variado, y esto a mí me encanta).
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Hola Blasita, como tu bien le has explicado a Pinutera, en el ejercicio no se da como opción _take.__
Además yo en mi comentario *nº 17 pongo el siguiente cuadro *con las opciones que me da el ejercicio, en el solo hay una respuesta correcta para cada oración y en este caso la correcta es have (tener):
_



*build*
construir​
*come*
venir​
*have*
tener​
*play*
jugar/tocar​
*cook*
cocinar​
*stand*
estar de pie​
*swin*
nadar​


Y confirmo que el inglés que yo estoy dando es el británico, además del libro basado en el inglés británico, en clase me dan ejercicios para que los haga, así práctico el inglés en casa y aprendo de forma más rápida:

Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Isa_22

juan082937 said:


> Se está duchando ahora( present progressive)
> Ell está bañándose ahora (present progressive)



Hola, Juan082937

She *is having* a shower at the moment. (present progressive) 
Ell*a* *está bañándose* ahora.

Gracias por tu respuesta, porque no sabía que *At the moment* (en este momento) podría significar también ahora *(now).
**
Aquí os dejo los dos enlaces del diccionario de la casa, donde lo explica muy bien, para el/la que tenga dudas lo mire, igual que he hecho yo. 
**1. At the moment: *http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=moment
*2. Now:* http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=NOW

Un saludo.


----------

